# Reincarnation ?



## Neutral Singh (Aug 28, 2004)

Taking cue from singh99 ji...

What are your ideas about reincarnation ? Particularly in conjunction with Sikhism... What type of reincarnation Sikhism talk about ?

Please discuss.


----------



## Arvind (Aug 30, 2004)

This is an attempt to link reincarnation with heaven and hell concepts. 

Jaisa beejai taisa khavai. A seed takes some time to become a tree, so that the fruit can be taken of. Some seeds grow fast, others are slower. Whatever kind of work one has done, if his present life is long enough to accomodate to get the fruit also, then the effect could be translated into heaven/hell. If present life is short enough to get the fruit of grown up tree, then this takes the form of Karma of present life, and gets along upto the next lives. Anyway, one always gets results of what kind of work one has done.

Sikhism talks about 8.4 million births, and considers human birth as the most wanted one even by angels and devils, due to different reasons. Getting a human life is advised to be taken as a way to unite with the Supreme Truth, where we realize that - We Breath. And these swaas are one of the best gifts by the Akaal Moorat.

Regards.


----------

